# USA: popolo occupa il Campidoglio, elezione Biden rinviata



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Un *evento storico *accaduto oggi negli *USA*. Doveva essere solo una formalità la certificazione dei voti che avrebbe sancito, definitivamente, *Joe Biden come Presidente degli Stati Uniti d'America*, ma la marcia dei sostenitori di *Donald Trump *ha creato scompiglio, al punto da *occupare il campidoglio e far sospendere le sedute*. 

Il presidente uscente, precedentemente, ha fatto un comizio davanti al Congresso dove ha dichiarato di non voler fare un passo indietro e non concedere la vittoria a Biden. 

Video al secondo post.

*Manifestante pro-Trump sparata sul collo da un poliziotto. È grave!

**Proteste anche in Georgia.
Centinaia di manifestanti armati di fucili attorno al Campidoglio di Atlanta. Evacuati gli uffici.*


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2021)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Gennaio 2021)

Proseguendo dall'altro topic, scherzi a parte, la violenza va condannata.

Però il casino davanti alle sedi istituzionali è qualcosa che spesso auspico anche nelle sedi di parlamento e senato a Roma.

Condanna totale e assoluta nel momento in cui si comincia a rompere le palle alla gente comune che non c'entra niente, sfasciando vetrine o distruggendo macchine.


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

ci sono 5 km di persone almeno secondo le autorità
mai visto prima


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Gennaio 2021)

In USA c'è poco da scherzare con i cittadini visto che son tutti armati. Chissà che non sia il preludio alla guerra civile


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Proseguendo dall'altro topic, scherzi a parte, la violenza va condannata.
> 
> Però il casino davanti alle sedi istituzionali è qualcosa che spesso auspico anche nelle sedi di parlamento e senato a Roma.
> 
> Condanna totale e assoluta nel momento in cui si comincia a rompere le palle alla gente comune che non c'entra niente, sfasciando vetrine o distruggendo macchine.



Ma magari!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Post sbagliato, scusate


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> In USA c'è poco da scherzare con i cittadini visto che son tutti armati. Chissà che non sia il preludio alla guerra civile



se lo facessero in ogni città sarebbe un rischio concreto


----------



## vota DC (6 Gennaio 2021)

Questo è Washington DC dove Trump prende il 3%. Figuriamoci dove ha la maggioranza. Ricordatevi che in molte città i repubblicani non si presentano da 50 anni, ma non è che la popolazione ami i democratici.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2021)

I media italiani DOVEVANO sapere che oggi sarebbe stata una giornata storica. Io già lo sapevo, perchè seguo gente libera come Mazzoni, giornalista italiano che peraltro risiede negli USA. E non solo, ho anche raccontato qui la frase di un mio zio americano democratico anti-Trump, residente in Florida, che ha detto a mio padre per telefono mentre si davano gli auguri di buone feste che l'elezione di Biden non sarebbe stata così certa. Ed è una persona comune, non uno dei servizi segreti.

E poi ci si chiede perchè la gente non crede più nei TG. Su Rai 1, stanno mandando in onda Amadeus, al posto di occuparsi dello storico rifiuto da parte del popolo USA nei confronti di un presidente eletto con più voti di tutti i POTUS della storia. Complimenti ai media, hanno fatto l'ennesima figuraccia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Gennaio 2021)

*Interviene l'FBI armata.
Ci sono stati spari, forse dei feriti.*


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2021)

*Manifestante pro-Trump sparata sul collo da un poliziotto. È grave!*


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Manifestante pro-Trump sparata sul collo da un poliziotto. È grave!*



Vediamo se adesso fanno lo stesso cinema fatto con Floyd.

Comunque, qui scoppia davvero la guerra civile. Preparo il mais.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Su rete 4 stanno parlando come se fosse tutta colpa di Trump. E questi sarebbero quelli di rottura. Se volete informarvi, spegnete la tv che è meglio.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Gennaio 2021)

incredibile


----------



## carletto87 (6 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Su rete 4 stanno parlando come se fosse tutta colpa di Trump. E questi sarebbero quelli di rottura. Se volete informarvi, spegnete la tv che è meglio.



Ovvio che lo è. Non possiedo una televisione da 10 anni.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vediamo se adesso fanno lo stesso cinema fatto con Floyd.
> 
> Comunque, qui scoppia davvero la guerra civile. Preparo il mais.


Vero, ovviamente daranno poco risalto alla cosa. Mah, se è guerra, speriamo porti a dei risultati. Perchè se alla fine finisce come successo a novembre, è tutto sangue sprecato. Comunque già con Floyd ed il crollo delle statue c'erano le prime avvisaglie. Un paese che è il modello dell'occidente e succedono queste cose non è normale.


----------



## Miro (6 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Un *evento storico *accaduto oggi negli *USA*. Doveva essere solo una formalità la certificazione dei voti che avrebbe sancito, definitivamente, *Joe Biden come Presidente degli Stati Uniti d'America*, ma la marcia dei sostenitori di *Donald Trump *ha creato scompiglio, al punto da *occupare il campidoglio e far sospendere le sedute*.
> 
> Il presidente uscente, precedentemente, ha fatto un comizio davanti al Congresso dove ha dichiarato di non voler fare un passo indietro e non concedere la vittoria a Biden.
> 
> ...



In tutto questo, la Cina gode. Che sia Trump o Biden, il paese è spaccato in due.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Un *evento storico *accaduto oggi negli *USA*. Doveva essere solo una formalità la certificazione dei voti che avrebbe sancito, definitivamente, *Joe Biden come Presidente degli Stati Uniti d'America*, ma la marcia dei sostenitori di *Donald Trump *ha creato scompiglio, al punto da *occupare il campidoglio e far sospendere le sedute*.
> 
> Il presidente uscente, precedentemente, ha fatto un comizio davanti al Congresso dove ha dichiarato di non voler fare un passo indietro e non concedere la vittoria a Biden.
> 
> ...



Avevo aperto un topic qualche settimana fa proprio su una possibile guerra civile. Che dire, sicuramente non ora... ma è questione di tempo. Tutti gli imperi cadono prima o poi


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2021)

*Trump invita alla protesta pacifica su Twitter: "Rimanete lì, ma siate pacifici. Ricordiamo che siamo il partito del 'Law and Order'".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Gennaio 2021)

*Proteste anche in Georgia.
Centinaia di manifestanti armati di fucili attorno al Campidoglio di Atlanta. Evacuati gli uffici.*


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Su rete 4 stanno parlando come se fosse tutta colpa di Trump. E questi sarebbero quelli di rottura. Se volete informarvi, spegnete la tv che è meglio.



la palombelli di opposizione 

classica medio-woman,come il marito.
buoni per tutte le stagioni

subito spedito a panorama belpietro...lui picconava


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Pence comunque si dimetterà ed è già tanto se resterà almeno parlamentare. Ovviamente, non ha tutte le colpe semplicemente si è trovato nel posto sbagliato al momento sbagliato.


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> la palombelli di opposizione
> 
> classica medio-woman,come il marito.
> buoni per tutte le stagioni



I coniugi "Cicoria" davvero terribili.

Er Cicoria senior un uomo davvero per tutte le stagioni. Quello va dove tira il vento.


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Proteste anche in Georgia.
> Centinaia di manifestanti armati di fucili attorno al Campidoglio di Atlanta. Evacuati gli uffici.*



Pazzesco.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> la palombelli di opposizione
> 
> classica medio-woman,come il marito.
> buoni per tutte le stagioni


Che fa tanto la chic, ma che conduce Forum che con lei è diventato il programma più trash della tv, anche più di D'urso e De Filippi, solo che essendoci dei giudici viene oscurato un pò il becerume. Io lo guardavo spesso, lo reputavo anche utile, ma da quando c'è lei lo vedo solo ogni tanto per farmi due risate.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

l'isterismo di Trump e Alt-Media sta per far scattare una guerra civile negli USA nel 21' secolo. Inredibile, ma vero.


----------



## Devil man (6 Gennaio 2021)

spero che quella che è stata colpita gli salvino la vita..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Gennaio 2021)

Dovrebbero rifare le elezioni senza voto per posta per non dare alibi a nessuno


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Dovrebbero rifare le elezioni senza voto per posta per non dare alibi a nessuno


Appunto. Che diavolo ci vuole? Comunque la cosa che in pochi sottolineano, non è tanto il fatto dei voti per posta, ma di aver modificando le leggi elettorali negli stati chiave rendendo possibile votare anche giorni dopo e senza identificazione e firma. Vi sembra normale? Semplicemente è stata architettata da mesi, forse anni, una grande sceneggiatura, favorita nei mesi scorsi dal covid ed ora il popolo si sta ribellando. Ed ora c'è chi ha paura che il castello cada, altrimenti si farebbe tranquillamente la soluzione da te proposta.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2021)

*Diretta sul TG2, che ha sostituito la prima serata prevista per uno speciale del TG2 Post.*


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2021)

*Trump pubblica un video per i sostenitori allo scopo di mettere pace agli scontri: "Capisco il vostro dolore, le elezioni sono state delle frodi abbiamo vinto nettamente, ma adesso andate a casa e vedremo che succede nei prossimi giorni".*


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2021)

*Il premier Giuseppe Conte su Twitter: "Seguo con grande preoccupazione quello che succede a Washington. La violenza è incompatibile con l’esercizio dei diritti politici e delle libertà democratiche. Confido nella solidità e nella forza delle Istituzioni degli Stati Uniti". *


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il premier Giuseppe Conte su Twitter: "Seguo con grande preoccupazione quello che succede a Washington. La violenza è incompatibile con l’esercizio dei diritti politici e delle libertà democratiche. Confido nella solidità e nella forza delle Istituzioni degli Stati Uniti". *



Eh, stia attento questo qui...


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2021)

*Anche Mentana in diretta straordinaria su La7.*


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2021)

*Anche il TG1 si occuperà del caos a Capitol Hill, dopo la fine di Soliti Ignoti.*


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2021)

*Biden: "Insurrezione da parte di estremisti".*


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

ahahahah in Italia in seconda serata sui canali principali
prima audience con il ciarpame tv


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Anche Mentana in diretta straordinaria su La7.*



"Indegna gazzarra" 

uno che ha capito tutto...sembra che stia commentando una scazzottata di quattro gatti


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> ahahahah in Italia in seconda serata sui canali principali
> prima audience con il ciarpame tv


La cosa bella è che chi era minimamente informato sugli USA sapeva che ci sarebbe stato il casino oggi. Questi, veramente pensavano che si sarebbe concluso in tarallucci e vino. Ma lo dico per loro eh, perchè hanno mancato un boom di ascolti.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Gennaio 2021)

fortunatamente quell'omuncolo di trump se ne adrà presto. Mamma mia quanti danni, unico presidente della storia che mina le basilari basi della costituzione e della democrazia


----------



## Lambro (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ecco cosa accade quando nomini presidente uno che dice di iniettarsi il disinfettante.
Un becero americano di quelli esauriti di quelli da casetta con la bandiera appesa e col figlio morto nella guerra del golfo, solo con una vagonata di miliardi perchè sa fare affari ma come uomo è piccolo come uno sputo.
Ed il bello è che non ci molla, anche adesso ha dichiarato di stare calmi ma ci hanno derubato, detronizzatelo questo.


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> fortunatamente quell'omuncolo di trump se ne adrà presto. Mamma mia quanti danni, unico presidente della storia che mina le basilari basi della costituzione e della democrazia



e cosa succederà poi nella vita vera ?
che se ti siedi al bar e dici una parola di troppo ti sparano in bocca

il problema va oltre Trump

75 milioni di persone non restano silenti per due anni alla prossima elezione


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2021)

*Sospeso Soliti Ignoti, linea al TG1.*


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2021)

*Biden: "L'America è migliore di quello che stiamo vedendo oggi".*


----------



## danjr (6 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Un *evento storico *accaduto oggi negli *USA*. Doveva essere solo una formalità la certificazione dei voti che avrebbe sancito, definitivamente, *Joe Biden come Presidente degli Stati Uniti d'America*, ma la marcia dei sostenitori di *Donald Trump *ha creato scompiglio, al punto da *occupare il campidoglio e far sospendere le sedute*.
> 
> Il presidente uscente, precedentemente, ha fatto un comizio davanti al Congresso dove ha dichiarato di non voler fare un passo indietro e non concedere la vittoria a Biden.
> 
> ...



Sono dei mentecatti, tipo i no vax italiani, solo che sono armati fino ai denti


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Biden: "L'America è migliore di quello che stiamo vedendo oggi".*



e dove sta nascosto ?


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2021)

*Twitter ha bloccato il video di Trump che invita i suoi sostenitori ad andare a casa.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ahahah, su LA 7 si vede la polizia che fa entrare liberamente i supporters in parlamento.

Solita sceneggiata americana, ora ovviamente i media "democratici" ci sguazzano.


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Senza far il negazionista o complottista.. mi spiegate come sia possibile che in una delle giornate più importanti per gli stati uniti come è quella della proclamazione del presidente eletto un gruppo di rivioltosi riesca ad entrare al campidoglio come se nulla fosse?


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Senza far il negazionista o complottista.. mi spiegate come sia possibile che in una delle giornate più importanti per gli stati uniti come è quella della proclamazione del presidente eletto un gruppo di rivioltosi riesca ad entrare al campidoglio come se nulla fosse?



evidentemente hanno pensato che usando la forza avrebbero rischiato la rivolta e loro erano pochi.

hanno chiamato addirittura la guardia nazionale e la swat

si sono arrampicati pure sul tetto


----------



## Carlito (6 Gennaio 2021)

La Polizia, collusa, ha fatto entrare i fanatici pro-Trump.
Fosse stato un nero gli avrebbero sparato a vista.

Meno male che a breve Trump se ne andrà e si chiuderà finalmente questa triste pagina della storia USA.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2021)

*Claudio Borghi della Lega: "Voglio vedere i risultati del gesto di Washington. L'esempio di come passare dalla parte del torto senza passare dal via. Complimenti".*


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

ora useranno il covid per non far andare alla cerimonia del 20 gennaio,altrimenti le due fazioni si ammazzano davanti a tutte le telecamere del mondo


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

Carlito ha scritto:


> La Polizia, collusa, ha fatto entrare i fanatici pro-Trump.
> Fosse stato un nero gli avrebbero sparato a vista.
> 
> Meno male che a breve Trump se ne andrà e si chiuderà finalmente questa triste pagina della storia USA.



scusa mai hai visto quanti erano fuori ?
se si fosse diffusa la notizia di spari sarebbero entrati in migliaia.
fuori stavano centinaia di migliaia di persone per 5 km


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Gennaio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Senza far il negazionista o complottista.. mi spiegate come sia possibile che in una delle giornate più importanti per gli stati uniti come è quella della proclamazione del presidente eletto un gruppo di rivioltosi riesca ad entrare al campidoglio come se nulla fosse?



Perchè a Biden fa comodissimo questa cosa.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> ora useranno il covid per non far andare alla cerimonia del 20 gennaio,altrimenti le due fazioni si ammazzano davanti a tutte le telecamere del mondo


Biden andrà in un bunker secondo me  . E comunque devono ratificare ancora il voto, chissà dove si nasconderanno.


----------



## carletto87 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Tentivo di colpo di stato con la polizia connivente. Tipico dei ratti fascisti.


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Da domani tutti quelli dell alt right, tea party, proud boys verranno messi in carcere ed i loro movimenti sciolti


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Da domani tutti quelli dell alt right, tea party, proud boys verranno messi in carcere ed i loro movimenti sciolti



non lo possono fare,sono tutelati dalla Costituzione


----------



## Carlito (6 Gennaio 2021)

carletto87 ha scritto:


> Tentivo di colpo di stato con la polizia connivente. Tipico dei ratti fascisti.




Godrò quando dovranno rassegnarsi al risultato delle elezioni e, di lì a breve, il loro leader parrucchino sarà finalmente chiuso in un carcere.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2021)

I cagnolini del TG1 mettono il discorso di Biden e non quello di Trump.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Gennaio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> non lo possono fare,sono tutelati dalla Costituzione



Più che dalla costituzione, sono tutelati dalle armi che hanno


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Claudio Borghi della Lega: "Voglio vedere i risultati del gesto di Washington. L'esempio di come passare dalla parte del torto senza passare dal via. Complimenti".*



Il punto è esattamente questo. Oggi è successo finalmente quello in cui i media speravano da 4 anni. Dopo anni di antifa, black lives matter, da oggi questa sarà l'unica violenza considerata come tale.
I supporter di Trump a Washington oggi sono solo ingenui.


----------



## __king george__ (6 Gennaio 2021)

quando metti al potere gente con poco equilibrio mentale sono sempre guai...non è importante che sia di destra di sinistra ricco povero ecc

per ricoprire certi ruoli ci vuole poca emotività sennò ci rimettiamo tutti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Gennaio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Il punto è esattamente questo. Oggi è successo finalmente quello in cui i media speravano da 4 anni. Dopo anni di antifa, black lives matter, da oggi questa sarà l'unica violenza considerata come tale.
> I supporter di Trump a Washington oggi sono solo ingenui.



Esatto, tutto organizzato da settimane come nel miglior incontro di wrestling. Ho visto addirittura uno vestito da Batman...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Carlito ha scritto:


> La Polizia, collusa, ha fatto entrare i fanatici pro-Trump.
> Fosse stato un nero gli avrebbero sparato a vista.
> 
> Meno male che a breve Trump se ne andrà e si chiuderà finalmente questa triste pagina della storia USA.



Eh già
Finalmente avere la cancel culture, il blm e il politically correct che tanto amate, sarà all’ordine del giorno


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ora al TG1 il discorso di Trump, anche se non completo.


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

Carlito ha scritto:


> Godrò quando dovranno rassegnarsi al risultato delle elezioni e, di lì a breve, il loro leader parrucchino sarà finalmente chiuso in un carcere.



voi continuate a sottovalutare le conseguenze.
questa situazione non finirà con la politica.
tu devi convivere con persone che pensano ad un furto per anni,come svolgi la tua quotidianità come prima ?
sono ovunque,le hai anche tra i parenti e i colleghi di lavoro o gli amici.
parlare di certi temi sarà vietato,come in Iran,perchè ad una frase negativa potrebbe finire male
rischi la guerra civile veramente o nel migliore dei casi tantissimi episodi di violenza e discriminazione


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Di Bella che prende spudoratamente posizione contro Trump e pro-Biden. Che schifo!


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> voi continuate a sottovalutare le conseguenze.
> questa situazione non finirà con la politica.
> tu devi convivere con persone che pensano ad un furto per anni,come svolgi la tua quotidianità come prima ?
> sono ovunque,le hai anche tra i parenti e i colleghi di lavoro o gli amici.
> rischi la guerra civile veramente


Infatti. Trump secondo voi farà un passo indietro? Si comporterà come una persona a cui gli hanno rubato il potere. E questo lo diceva già Rampini settimane fa. Rampini, Mazzoni, tutte persone che risiedono lì e quindi ne sanno qualcosa.


----------



## Carlito (6 Gennaio 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Eh già
> Finalmente avere la cancel culture, il blm e il politically correct che tanto amate, sarà all’ordine del giorno



Qualsiasi cosa, pur di non averlo più come presidente degli USA.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Alessandro Gassman che ce l'ha con Salvini, perchè supporta Trump dicendo: "Ricordatevelo". LOL.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Gennaio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Esatto, tutto organizzato da settimane come nel miglior incontro di wrestling. Ho visto addirittura uno vestito da Batman...



E aridaje.. Ce l'hai proprio. 

Boh ma che t'avranno fatto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Gennaio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> E aridaje.. Ce l'hai proprio.
> 
> Boh ma che t'avranno fatto



Ma chi?


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma chi?


Forse intende il fatto di usare il wrestling come esempio deteriore  .


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> voi continuate a sottovalutare le conseguenze.
> questa situazione non finirà con la politica.
> tu devi convivere con persone che pensano ad un furto per anni,come svolgi la tua quotidianità come prima ?
> sono ovunque,le hai anche tra i parenti e i colleghi di lavoro o gli amici.
> rischi la guerra civile veramente o nel migliore dei casi tantissimi episodi di violenza e discriminazione



Ho amici che si spostano dalla South Carolina a Virginia proprio per quello. Non ce la fanno a continuare di vivere e lavorare con certa gente del sud


----------



## Carlito (6 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2021)

Questi agitatori hanno offuscato una questione che, seppur senza speranze, doveva rimanere giuridica.
Purtroppo da domani tutte le obiezioni in pratica non verranno neppure più per in considerazione, e per quanto senza possibilità di vittoria meritavano di avere risalto


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

e qualcuno scrive spara 

dall'assalto degli inglesi non si era mai visto


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2021)

E se Trump facesse fuori Pence mettendo un suo fidato? Pence ha dimostrato di non appoggiare Trump per questioni così istituzionali e quindi avrà conseguenze.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Gennaio 2021)

Mamma mia che paura che mi fa sta gente.

E dico sul serio, PAURA, quella vera.

Ma quale essere umano con un cervello pensante può avere uno come Trump come esempio e idolo da arrivare addirittura a manifestazioni del genere?
Siamo nel 2021, non negli anni 50.

Io ho paura. E non è questione di destra o sinistra.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Forse intende il fatto di usare il wrestling come esempio deteriore  .



Ah ok... ma no, nulla contro il wrestling. Lo guardo anch'io a volte, è divertente. 

Era per usare un termine che indicasse qualcosa di costruito, usate pure teatro o carnevale, è lo stesso...


----------



## carletto87 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Dai, una grossa fetta di fan trumpiani sono persone _problematiche_ per un verso o per l'altro. Con l'elezione di Trump tanti di questi che avrebbero potuto iniziare, chessò, un percorso terapeutico, avrebbe potuto rimettere in ordine la propria vita, si sono sentiti legittimati a sciogliere le briglie, a cadere in un tunnel di deliri, paranoie, ansie e odio. Questo è quello che è successo negli ultimi anni.

Conosco gente sui social tramite conoscenze di conoscenze e ormai la loro vita gira tutta intorno a deliri di elite di pedosatanisti, Trump salvatore dell'umanità ecc. Tutto il giorno a riempirsi il cervello di melma, video assurdi, deliri, fake news. Mamma mia.
Negli states esistono veri e propri gruppi tipo alcolisti anonimi con gente che ha famiglie distrutte, gente che riesce a venirne fuori e racconta la sua storia...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Gennaio 2021)

*Scrivete liberamente la vostra opinione e dibattete anche animatamente sulla questione, ma lasciate perdere giudizi sul forum e i suoi utenti.
Ogni post di questo genere verrà eliminato, come già abbiamo ripetuto centinaia di volte.*


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> e qualcuno scrive spara
> 
> dall'assalto degli inglesi non si era mai visto



Mamma mia che roba...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Di Bella che prende spudoratamente posizione contro Trump e pro-Biden. Che schifo!



qualsiasi persona normale prende posizione contro un ex presidente che sta fomentando un colpo di stato


----------



## hakaishin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Carlito ha scritto:


> Qualsiasi cosa, pur di non averlo più come presidente degli USA.



Ma anche no.
Mi fa schifo mettermi sotto i piedi le miei idee solo perché non ci sia più trump
Ma come fate?


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

carletto87 ha scritto:


> Dai, una grossa fetta di fan trumpiani sono persone _problematiche_ per un verso o per l'altro. Con l'elezione di Trump tanti di questi che avrebbero potuto iniziare, chessò, un percorso terapeutico, avrebbe potuto rimettere in ordine la propria vita, si sono sentiti legittimati a sciogliere le briglie, a cadere in un tunnel di deliri, paranoie, ansie e odio. Questo è quello che è successo negli ultimi anni.
> 
> Conosco gente sui social tramite conoscenze di conoscenze e ormai la loro vita gira tutta intorno a deliri di elite di pedosatanisti, Trump salvatore dell'umanità ecc. Tutto il giorno a riempirsi il cervello di melma, video assurdi, deliri, fake news. Mamma mia.



In Italia abbiamo i grillini, grandi portabandiera di "scii chimichi", sbarchi fake sulla Luna, etc etc. Se si danno la mano...


----------



## vota DC (6 Gennaio 2021)

carletto87 ha scritto:


> Dai, una grossa fetta di fan trumpiani sono persone _problematiche_ per un verso o per l'altro. Con l'elezione di Trump tanti di questi che avrebbero potuto iniziare, chessò, un percorso terapeutico, avrebbe potuto rimettere in ordine la propria vita, si sono sentiti legittimati a sciogliere le briglie, a cadere in un tunnel di deliri, paranoie, ansie e odio. Questo è quello che è successo negli ultimi anni.
> 
> Conosco gente sui social tramite conoscenze di conoscenze e ormai la loro vita gira tutta intorno a deliri di elite di pedosatanisti, Trump salvatore dell'umanità ecc. Tutto il giorno a riempirsi il cervello di melma, video assurdi, deliri, fake news. Mamma mia.


Ma i fanatici cristiani che appoggiavano Bush convinti di essere tornati ai tempi dei crociati? Guardati il film Vice per capire che genere di persone erano l'amministrazione Bush e metà del partito dem (la metà che ruba le primarie).


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> qualsiasi persona normale prende posizione contro un ex presidente che sta fomentando un colpo di stato



non ha mai detto di usare la violenza.
quando è stato fatto ha scritto su twitter di rispettare la polizia


----------



## hakaishin (6 Gennaio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che paura che mi fa sta gente.
> 
> E dico sul serio, PAURA, quella vera.
> 
> ...



Per me fa molta più paura quelli che c’è dall’altra parte di trump. Credimi..


----------



## David Drills (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> In Italia abbiamo i grillini, grandi portabandiera di scii chimichi, sbarchi fake sulla Luna, etc etc. Se si danno la mano...



Beh però ai grillini (elettorato composto da falliti) non puoi non dare il merito di avere tenuto lontano la "violenza" in un periodo di forte scontento sociale. La violenza nasce sempre dalla rabbia e la rabbia nasce dall'essere un fallito infelice.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Gennaio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> non ha mai detto di usare la violenza.
> quando è stato fatto ha scritto su twitter di rispettare la polizia



a perchè parlare per un mese di brogli inventati da lui non è fomentare violenza? ma quale presidente di quale nazione del primo mondo fa quello che questo pagliaccio ha fatto? nominateme uno per favore


----------



## hakaishin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> In Italia abbiamo i grillini, grandi portabandiera di "scii chimichi", sbarchi fake sulla Luna, etc etc. Se si danno la mano...



Opppsssss


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2021)

*Matano ospite a Soliti Ignoti: "Fa impressione vedere queste immagini negli USA, che sono simbolo di democrazia. Biden ha invitato alla pace, Trump ha fatto un messaggio tutt'altro che pacifico dichiarando che le elezioni sono state rubate".*


----------



## sunburn (6 Gennaio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che paura che mi fa sta gente.
> 
> E dico sul serio, PAURA, quella vera.
> 
> ...


Beh ma quello che è successo oggi è l’essenza di quello che gli statunitensi(non solo i pro-Trump) sono. La novità è che sta succedendo in casa loro in mondovisione. E non è nulla rispetto alle porcate che gli USA, sia con guida repubblicana che democratica, hanno fatto nel Mondo negli ultimi cento anni.
Se l’alternativa non fosse la Cina, un colpo così duro sarebbe una notizia positiva.


----------



## Carlito (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ma il Capitano non è a Washington a sostenere, da brava Cheerleader, il suo POTUS?


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Matano ospite a Soliti Ignoti: "Fa impressione vedere queste immagini negli USA, che sono simbolo di democrazia. Biden ha invitato alla pace, Trump ha fatto un messaggio tutt'altro che pacifico dichiarando che le elezioni sono state rubate".*


Servilismo a gogo.


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Beh però ai grillini (elettorato composto da falliti) non puoi non dare il merito di avere tenuto lontano la "violenza" in un periodo di forte scontento sociale. La violenza nasce sempre dalla rabbia e la rabbia nasce dall'essere un fallito infelice.



In Italia? La violenza?

Ma figurati. Al 99% degli italiani dai uno smartphone con una connessione 2G e lo fai felice. Sai che gliene frega.

Poi l'italiano medio, in genere, sale sempre sul carro dei vincitore.


----------



## David Drills (6 Gennaio 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Beh ma quello che è successo oggi è l’essenza di quello che gli statunitensi(non solo i pro-Trump) sono. La novità è che sta succedendo in casa loro in mondovisione. E non è nulla rispetto alle porcate che gli USA, sia con guida repubblicana che democratica, hanno fatto nel Mondo negli ultimi cento anni.
> Se l’alternativa non fosse la Cina, un colpo così duro sarebbe una notizia positiva.


Infatti. Per quello tutti dovremmo tifare per un Europa forte, non l'accozzaglia di burocrati di oggi


----------



## David Drills (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> In Italia? La violenza?
> 
> Ma figurati. Al 99% degli italiani dai uno smartphone con una connessione 2G e lo fai felice.



"Italiani brava gente"!


----------



## hakaishin (6 Gennaio 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Beh ma quello che è successo oggi è l’essenza di quello che gli statunitensi(non solo i pro-Trump) sono. La novità è che sta succedendo in casa loro in mondovisione. E non è nulla rispetto alle porcate che gli USA, sia con guida repubblicana che democratica, hanno fatto nel Mondo negli ultimi cento anni.
> Se l’alternativa non fosse la Cina, un colpo così duro sarebbe una notizia positiva.



Questo è uno dei post miglior che abbia letto sulla questione.
Sono assolutamente d’accordo


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> "Italiani brava gente"!



Pensi di vedere mai in Italia le scene che stiamo vedendo negli Usa? (giuste o sbagliate che siano).

Per me, manco se vengono a pignorare case e risparmi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ma la sostenitrice di Trump verso cui è stato sparato un colpo ad altezza d'uomo meriterà gli inchini di qualunque autorità al mondo?
Voglio dire, gli usa sono a ferro e fuoco da maggio 2020 con i blm.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pensi di vedere mai in Italia le scene che stiamo vedendo negli Usa? (giuste o sbagliate che siano).
> 
> Per me, manco se vengono a pignorare case e risparmi.


In Italia le violenze le fanno solo per fare casino, ma sono i primi a farsela addosso se si tratta di andare a fare irruzione in parlamento. Questo è.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ma la sostenitrice di Trump verso cui è stato sparato un colpo ad altezza d'uomo meriterà gli inchini di qualunque autorità al mondo?
> Voglio dire, gli usa sono a ferro e fuoco da maggio 2020 con i blm.


No, è fassistahahahahah.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> e cosa succederà poi nella vita vera ?
> che se ti siedi al bar e dici una parola di troppo ti sparano in bocca
> 
> il problema va oltre Trump
> ...



Invece 82 si devono veder scippata questa decisione democratica da una minoranza violenta e rumorosa che usa la forza e assalta le istituzioni?

Per me questo é un tentativo di colpo di stato e chi é entrato deve essere condannato all’ergastolo.

Si é superata la soglia di tollerabilitá.

Va bene ascoltare per due mesi cavolate su scatoloni, macchine truccate e Kraken, ma adesso si é superato il limite.

Per quieto vivere dare 12h per rientrare ognuno a casa sua e poi il primo che si avvicina ad una istituzione democratica con fare minaccioso, fosse anche a 100m, finisce in galera e si butta la chiave.

Mo basta!


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque, Trump o non Trump gli Usa sono una nazione al limite, una pentola a pressione, già tempo. Tra bianchi contro neri, BLM, White supremacy, cancel culture, etc etc, una guerra civile credo sia praticamente scontata. Non si tratta di se, ma di quando.


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, Trump o non Trump gli Usa sono una nazione al limite, una pentola a pressione, già tempo. Tra bianchi contro neri, BLM, White supremacy, cancel culture, etc etc, una guerra civile credo sia praticamente scontata. Non si tratta di se, ma di quando.



se Biden,come alcuni già dicono,dovesse cedere alla vice (una che fino al giorno della nomination pro BLM era una fallita e rancorosa,poi è diventata un simbolo) potrebbe essere un momento plausibile


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ma ora che succederà? Biden farà il presidente nei bunker?


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> se Biden,come alcuni già dicono,dovesse cedere alla vice (una che fino al giorno della nomination pro BLM era una fallita e rancorosa,poi è diventata un simbolo) sarebbe un momento plausibile


Biden non ha il carisma per gestire questa cosa. In ogni caso. Probabilmente, si sarà già pentito di essersi candidato  .


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (6 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Invece 82 si devono veder scippata questa decisione democratica da una minoranza violenta e rumorosa che usa la forza e assalta le istituzioni?
> 
> Per me questo é un tentativo di colpo di stato e chi é entrato deve essere condannato all’ergastolo.
> 
> ...



Praticamente non sarebbe avvenuta nessuna rivoluzione della storia secondo questo ragionamento. Perdonami, ma aggiungere l'aggettivo "democratico/a" accanto a qualsiasi cosa per dare un'aura di sacralità a politici suini e corrotti... c'è molto malcontento negli Usa, decine di milioni di persone si sentono sfiduciate, deluse, mortificate. La fazione "liberal" le tratta come spazzatura, in ogni dove si vede ironia sull'elettore medio trumpiano e così via. 
La spocchia dem ha stancato tutti tranne quelli fatti della stessa pasta: stasera sentivo sproloquiare i vari Cofferati, Friedman... ma quando le manifestazioni sono BLM, spaccare vetrine e incendiare auto è "democratico"? O qui si stanno tutti sentendo piccati perché è stato "occupato" un palazzo?


----------



## Davidoff (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, Trump o non Trump gli Usa sono una nazione al limite, una pentola a pressione, già tempo. Tra bianchi contro neri, BLM, White supremacy, cancel culture, etc etc, una guerra civile credo sia praticamente scontata. Non si tratta di se, ma di quando.



Lo vado dicendo da diverso tempo, l'americano medio non è abbastanza sveglio da evitare le news e i media polarizzanti che creano situazioni del genere. Ricordiamo comunque che gli USA sono una plutocrazia, nonostante tutto il loro parlare di istituzioni democratiche comandano le lobby e la finanza.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, Trump o non Trump gli Usa sono una nazione al limite, una pentola a pressione, già tempo. Tra bianchi contro neri, BLM, White supremacy, cancel culture, etc etc, una guerra civile credo sia praticamente scontata. Non si tratta di se, ma di quando.




Aggiungo che dopo secoli alcuni stati hanno ventilato perfino la possibilità di abbandonare l’unione. Le grandi città sono tutte in crisi e si stanno spopolando e riempiendo di feccia, gangs e delinquenti, il tutto con la complicità di amministrazioni dems. 

E invece di preoccuparsi e risolvere i grandi problemi c’è un’intera classe dirigente che pensa che per risolvere tutti i gravi disastri, aggravati dal folle criminale Obama, sia sufficiente essere inclusivi, abbattere le statue, cambiare i nomi delle squadre sportive e promuovere la parità dei sessi. Si può essere così ******* e dementi?


----------



## Carlito (6 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Invece 82 si devono veder scippata questa decisione democratica da una minoranza violenta e rumorosa che usa la forza e assalta le istituzioni?
> 
> Per me questo é un tentativo di colpo di stato e chi é entrato deve essere condannato all’ergastolo.
> 
> ...



Drop Mic


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Gennaio 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> La spocchia dem ha stancato tutti tranne quelli fatti della stessa pasta: stasera sentivo sproloquiare i vari Cofferati, Friedman... ma quando le manifestazioni sono BLM, spaccare vetrine e incendiare auto è "democratico"? O qui si stanno tutti sentendo piccati perché è stato "occupato" un palazzo?



Ah, Friedman... molta della mia antipatia verso la nazione americana cresce proprio quando sento questo tizio parlare nei nostri salotti.
Per fortuna abbiamo ancora la libertà del telecomando


----------



## gabri65 (6 Gennaio 2021)

Ammazzate oh.

Se si tratta di buttare giù le statue, boicottare l'Odissea, i film cult e azzerare la storia e la civiltà fino all'altro ieri, allora tutto ok.

Tutti a cuccia muti come i servi, non si sente mai nessuno.

Adesso invece, post reiterati di tolleranza zero.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque se avete sky vi consiglio il documentario in 8 puntate "storia dei presidenti americani", in cui non si vuole fare un racconto esaltante della figura dei vari presidenti, ma si fa una bella analisi della suddivisione dei poteri negli Usa e il comportamento di tutti i vari presidenti nei rapporti con gli altri poteri dello stato.
Si fa anche un resoconto delle varie "invasioni" avvenute nella storia della casa Bianca e del congresso, e vi assicuro che questa non è la prima volta, nella prima metà del XIX secolo il presidente Andrew Jackson era molto più esplicito di Trump nell'aizzare le folle


----------



## Davidoff (6 Gennaio 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Praticamente non sarebbe avvenuta nessuna rivoluzione della storia secondo questo ragionamento. Perdonami, ma aggiungere l'aggettivo "democratico/a" accanto a qualsiasi cosa per dare un'aura di sacralità a politici suini e corrotti... c'è molto malcontento negli Usa, decine di milioni di persone si sentono sfiduciate, deluse, mortificate. La fazione "liberal" le tratta come spazzatura, in ogni dove si vede ironia sull'elettore medio trumpiano e così via.
> La spocchia dem ha stancato tutti tranne quelli fatti della stessa pasta: stasera sentivo sproloquiare i vari Cofferati, Friedman... ma quando le manifestazioni sono BLM, spaccare vetrine e incendiare auto è "democratico"? O qui si stanno tutti sentendo piccati perché è stato "occupato" un palazzo?



E' democratico fare e dire quello che permette il pensiero unico globalista-multiculturalista, qualsiasi cosa vada contro è fascismo/sessismo/nazismo/razzismo. Interessi di pochi gruppi finanziari e bancari di capitalisti estremi ormai dettano la linea politica a tutto il mondo occidentale, col "dividi et impera", l'obiettivo è far fuori quel poco di welfare che ci rimane, spostare la ricchezza dalla classe media a quella delle elite, eliminare i concetti di nazione e patria e mantenere le masse in condizioni di simil-schiavitù e dipendenza da redditi di cittadinanza. Agenda dettata da decenni e perfettamente eseguita dai politici comprati.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Gennaio 2021)

*NBC: La donna gravemente ferita nella sparatoria è morta.*


----------



## zamp2010 (6 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Biden: "Insurrezione da parte di estremisti".*



Ma zitto nonno che ANTIFA e BLM che fa parte di te hanno bruciato mezzo citta


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2021)

su twitter i partecipanti MAGA parlano di infiltrati,perchè loro non hanno mai usato violenza


----------



## fabri47 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *NBC: La donna gravemente ferita nella sparatoria è morta.*


Dispiace molto. R.I.P.


----------



## Andris (7 Gennaio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *NBC: La donna gravemente ferita nella sparatoria è morta.*



e mo' sono guai...

su twitter c'è il video,è stata uccisa in diretta 
stava per entrare da una porta in un'altra area,non sembrava necessario sparare (alle sue spalle stava la polizia,l'avrebbero fermata loro) e poi in un punto vitale.
in Italia prenderebbe la condanna penale,negli USA vedremo come finirà.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Che goduria vedere su Twitter Rai News che mette i video pro-Biden, tentando di spacciarlo come un pacifista ed i commenti che lo mandano a quel paese ahahahaha.


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Gennaio 2021)

I media da oggi si scateneranno contro i fan di Trump, ma negli Usa tra blm, antifa e simili hanno ben poco da stare sereni
Questi schieramenti di destra/sinistra sono gli schiavisti/antischiavisti del XIX secolo.
Guardare solo gli avvenimenti di oggi è riduttivo. In America c'è una tensione allucinante, e biden non è certo le risposta adeguata a questo contesto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Gennaio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *NBC: La donna gravemente ferita nella sparatoria è morta.*



C'è il video molto crudo, pare confermata una supporter colpita da un mitra della polizia.


----------



## vota DC (7 Gennaio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> e mo' sono guai...
> 
> su twitter c'è il video,è stata uccisa in diretta
> stava per entrare da una porta in un'altra area,non sembrava necessario sparare (alle sue spalle stava la polizia,l'avrebbero fermata loro) e poi in un punto vitale.
> in Italia prenderebbe la condanna penale,negli USA vedremo come finirà.



Potrebbe finire con la polizia che si unisce ai manifestanti. Il capo della polizia tipico è Brian Irons di Resident Evil, se cominciano ad ammazzare i manifestanti per un capriccio dei loro capi al soldo dei politicanti democratici prima o poi si stuferanno soprattutto in ottica del fatto che il partito democratico ha promesso di togliere i fondi alla polizia.


----------



## admin (7 Gennaio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> I media da oggi si scateneranno contro i fan di Trump, ma negli Usa tra blm, antifa e simili hanno ben poco da stare sereni
> Questi schieramenti di destra/sinistra sono gli schiavisti/antischiavisti del XIX secolo.
> Guardare solo gli avvenimenti di oggi è riduttivo. In America c'è una tensione allucinante, e biden non è certo le risposta adeguata a questo contesto



La storia è ciclica e si ripete sempre.


----------



## danjr (7 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, Trump o non Trump gli Usa sono una nazione al limite, una pentola a pressione, già tempo. Tra bianchi contro neri, BLM, White supremacy, cancel culture, etc etc, una guerra civile credo sia praticamente scontata. Non si tratta di se, ma di quando.


Sono i veri eredi dell’impero romano a tutti gli effetti


----------



## admin (7 Gennaio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *NBC: La donna gravemente ferita nella sparatoria è morta.*



RIP

Occhio che questa è la miccia. 

Come già scritto, vediamo se varrà anche per lei tutta la storia fatta su Floyd.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> RIP
> 
> Occhio che questa è la miccia.
> 
> Come già scritto, vediamo se varrà anche per lei tutta la storia fatta su Floyd.



Tra l'altro è donna, ma dubito che i movimenti femministi si faranno sentire


----------



## fabri47 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Ma ora quale sarà la strategia di Trump secondo voi? Si farà da parte, vista la gogna mediatica?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> RIP
> 
> Occhio che questa è la miccia.
> 
> Come già scritto, vediamo se varrà anche per lei tutta la storia fatta su Floyd.



Comunque, come già diceva Fabri, permettetemi di dire che ancora una volta questo forum ci ha visto lungo su quello che sarebbe successo oggi. Tutto previsto.
Mentre chiunque altrove, anche tra i giornlisti professionisti, minimizzava e pensava solo a celebrare la vittoria di Biden e degli scatoloni.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (7 Gennaio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *NBC: La donna gravemente ferita nella sparatoria è morta.*



Sceneggiatura incredibile! E' un evento che potrebbe davvero dare il via a una guerra civile in tutto il paese.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma ora quale sarà la strategia di Trump secondo voi? Si farà da parte, vista la gogna mediatica?



Per me rischia ripercussioni legali


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (7 Gennaio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunque, come già diceva Fabri, permettetemi di dire che ancora una volta questo forum ci ha visto lungo su quello che sarebbe successo oggi. Tutto previsto.
> Mentre chiunque altrove, anche tra i giornlisti professionisti, minimizzava e pensava solo a celebrare la vittoria di Biden e degli scatoloni.



Ha resuscitato i morti dai cimiteri e è il re delle stampanti ma i media erano troppo impegnati a farneticare di democrazia assaltata e a celebrare il grande statista e demiurgo Bidet.


----------



## Andris (7 Gennaio 2021)

comunque il video è molto strano

guardate pure voi







sta la polizia e una lunga fila di manifestanti dietro.
nessuno arrestato o bloccato.

poi sparano a bruciapelo (si intravede nel vetro rotto chi potrebbe aver sparato,secondo me non è un poliziotto ma uno dei servizi interni che voleva proteggere non so se il personale o chi),senza un avviso tanto che un altro manifestante dal nulla ha un balzo perchè non si aspettava dei colpi di pistola


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (7 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma ora quale sarà la strategia di Trump secondo voi? Si farà da parte, vista la gogna mediatica?



La sua base potrebbe essere ulteriormente cresciuta, la butto lì. Bene o male è passato come uno pronto a sguinzagliare milizie armate pronte a tutto...


----------



## fabri47 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Per me rischia ripercussioni legali


È presidente e potrebbe anche dimettersi e ricevere il perdono dal vice. Io penso che tenterà altre strategie. Per me, farà fuori Pence e tenterà il golpe. Che poi golpe non sarebbe, perchè è legale il rimandare indietro i voti dei grandi elettori. Vedi il caso Jackson-Adams nel 1824.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È presidente e potrebbe anche dimettersi e ricevere il perdono dal vice. Io penso che tenterà altre strategie. Per me, farà fuori Pence e tenterà il golpe.



Un golpe in USA è impossibile dai. In un modo o nell'altro lo cacciano.

Tra l'altro anche riuscisse un golpe come fa a comandare in concreto? Impossibile


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> E' democratico fare e dire quello che permette il pensiero unico globalista-multiculturalista, qualsiasi cosa vada contro è fascismo/sessismo/nazismo/razzismo. Interessi di pochi gruppi finanziari e bancari di capitalisti estremi ormai dettano la linea politica a tutto il mondo occidentale, col "dividi et impera", l'obiettivo è far fuori quel poco di welfare che ci rimane, spostare la ricchezza dalla classe media a quella delle elite, eliminare i concetti di nazione e patria e mantenere le masse in condizioni di simil-schiavitù e dipendenza da redditi di cittadinanza. Agenda dettata da decenni e perfettamente eseguita dai politici comprati.



Vabbé,ma chi la pensa cosí pensa di trovare la soluzione nelle istituzioni democratiche?
Serve una osa come la,rivoluzione di ottobre del 1917 o la rivoluzione culturale di MAO.

Nel frattempo non concorda ha il diritto e dovere di difendere la democrazia con tutti i mezzi.

Sono pensieri eversivi a tutto tondo,che poi c’è ne sono stati tanti, anche in Italia, le BR ad esempio quando non c’erano i social.
Gruppi che vedevano nel PCI e nella DC aspetti della stessa medaglia che abbracciavano lo stesso modello di societá e in quanto tali dovessero essere attaccati.

Poi l’evoluzione della storia é passata anche attraverso le rivoluzioni, ma é questo che si auspica con questi discorsi, é normale che la societá (unico-globalista come l’hai chiamata tu) per un pó tolleri, poi reprima, a meno che la forza della protesta non sia in grado di superare la dorza dell’aitá costituita come avvenuto in Russia, in Cina, a Cuba, in Corea del Nord, in Iran... ma non so se pensando alla storia sia un qualcosa che anche i sostenitori debbano auspicarsi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È presidente e potrebbe anche dimettersi e ricevere il perdono dal vice. Io penso che tenterà altre strategie. Per me, farà fuori Pence e tenterà il golpe.



Fonderà il suo partito, come credo abbia già annunciato in conferenza. I repubblicani potrebbero unirsi ai democratici e dichiarare l'impeachment.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fonderà il suo partito, come credo abbia già annunciato in conferenza. I repubblicani potrebbero unirsi ai democratici e dichiarare l'impeachment.


Il GOP è cambiato. O vanno con Trump, o sono finiti.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Un golpe in USA è impossibile dai. In un modo o nell'altro lo cacciano.
> 
> Tra l'altro anche riuscisse un golpe come fa a comandare in concreto? Impossibile


Intendevo un pò come il caso Jackson-Adams. Il presidente del senato può rimandare i voti dei Grandi elettori. Non un golpe vero e proprio quindi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il GOP è cambiato. O vanno con Trump, o sono finiti.



Secondo me la seconda, come dicevo eiri scherzando (ma non troppo) si "cinquestellizeranno" per mantenere le loro posizioni in questi quattro anni.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma ora quale sarà la strategia di Trump secondo voi? Si farà da parte, vista la gogna mediatica?



Tanto non otterrà nulla e così non è il modo giusto. Dovrebbe farsi da parte ormai ma mi fa troppo rabbia: biden incarna tutto ciò che odio e di cui ho paura


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Praticamente non sarebbe avvenuta nessuna rivoluzione della storia secondo questo ragionamento. Perdonami, ma aggiungere l'aggettivo "democratico/a" accanto a qualsiasi cosa per dare un'aura di sacralità a politici suini e corrotti... c'è molto malcontento negli Usa, decine di milioni di persone si sentono sfiduciate, deluse, mortificate. La fazione "liberal" le tratta come spazzatura, in ogni dove si vede ironia sull'elettore medio trumpiano e così via.
> La spocchia dem ha stancato tutti tranne quelli fatti della stessa pasta: stasera sentivo sproloquiare i vari Cofferati, Friedman... ma quando le manifestazioni sono BLM, spaccare vetrine e incendiare auto è "democratico"? O qui si stanno tutti sentendo piccati perché è stato "occupato" un palazzo?



C’é una enorme differenza tra fare azioni di protesta e assaltare il parlamento. É un confine invalicabile.

Compenso concordo con te che qui si parla di rifiuto del “sistema” , come scritto in altri post, questa cosa di solito finisce in rivoluzioni che qualche volta vanno a buon fine (Russia,Cina Cuba, Corea del Nord, Iran) e molte altre no.

Ma é questo di cui parliamo, non di frottole riguardo ai brogli, si tratta di imporre con le buone (Trump) o con Le cattive (Rivoluzione) una visione alternativa inconcilabile con la societá attuale.

Esportare le produzioni con la globalizzazione
Togliere i lavori non esportabili con l’immigrazione che porta mano d’opera a basso costo
E adesso il Covid che chiude anche le micro attivitá (commercio, bar...)

Per qualcuno puó oggettivamente essere troppo.
Ma pensare di trovare soluzioni diverse da una rivoluzione mi sembra utopico


----------



## Andris (7 Gennaio 2021)

questo pare si sia fatto la foto nell'ufficio di Pelosi


>


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (7 Gennaio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> questo pare si sia fatto la foto nell'ufficio di Pelosi



Foto che rimarrà negli annali.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (7 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> C’é una enorme differenza tra fare azioni di protesta e assaltare il parlamento. É un confine invalicabile.
> 
> Compenso concordo con te che qui si parla di rifiuto del “sistema” , come scritto in altri post, questa cosa di solito finisce in rivoluzioni che qualche volta vanno a buon fine (Russia,Cina Cuba, Corea del Nord, Iran) e molte altre no.
> 
> ...



Siamo d'accordo, in verità


----------



## Andris (7 Gennaio 2021)

ho letto che Pence sia stato fatto uscire da un tunnel sotterraneo e che abbia chiamato lui la guardia nazionale


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, Trump o non Trump gli Usa sono una nazione al limite, una pentola a pressione, già tempo. Tra bianchi contro neri, BLM, White supremacy, cancel culture, etc etc, una guerra civile credo sia praticamente scontata. Non si tratta di se, ma di quando.



È un popolo fondato su un genocidio. Sarà sempre intrinsecamente violento e instabile, oltre che senza radici e storia (da lì nascono scempiaggini come la cancel culture).


----------



## Andris (7 Gennaio 2021)

pensavano di venire ammazzati veramente questi,prima di uscire
come stavano terrorizzati

un veterano medagliato dell'Iraq tranquillizza la collega



>





>


----------



## hakaishin (7 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> È un popolo fondato su un genocidio. Sarà sempre intrinsecamente violento e instabile, oltre che senza radici e storia (da lì nascono scempiaggini come la cancel culture).


Grande verità 
Un popolo nato con la forza e là violenza, malsanamente unito con la violenza. Senza storia ne cultura proprio. Un melting pot raccapricciante di razze e persone diverse. Era logico che sul lungo periodo avrebbero pagato tutto questo.
Nella loro breve storia si sono macchiati di oscenità indicibili: genocidi, schiavismo, guerre civili, attentati, presidenti ammazzati, guerre, omicidi...
Non sarà mai una nazione omogenea e in pace


----------



## Andris (7 Gennaio 2021)

che hanno messo in testa ?
temevano attacco biologico ?



> https://postimages.org/it/


----------



## Andris (7 Gennaio 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Foto che rimarrà negli annali.



sì i piedi sulla scrivania della quattro volte speaker della Camera è notevole,ma mai quanto questo



>




sembra che le persone entrate siano dei figuranti,dai sono ridicoli

si fanno i selfie in tutte le pose possibile

terroristi e uno immagina scene tipo Bataclan,non questi coglionazzi


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Gennaio 2021)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Potrebbe finire con la polizia che si unisce ai manifestanti. Il capo della polizia tipico è Brian Irons di Resident Evil, se cominciano ad ammazzare i manifestanti per un capriccio dei loro capi al soldo dei politicanti democratici prima o poi si stuferanno soprattutto in ottica del fatto che il partito democratico ha promesso di togliere i fondi alla polizia.



Tutto é possibile, questa cosa ha un nome.
Colpo di stato.

A quel punto chi ha le armi prende il potere, abolisce democrazia e diritti civili e stabilisce un regime dittatoriale che detta regole e mette ordine secondo i propri principi.
Se le armi sono in mano al popolo viene detta “rivoluzione culturale” come in Russia e in Cina.

La questione centrale é proprio questa.
Che il malcontento di parte della popolazione sia cresciuto oltre i limiti é evidente.

Dopo la caduta del muro, il sistema Capitalistico per cercare un modo di alimentare il proprio meccanismo che richiedeva una crescita continua, ha forzato l’accesso a nuovi mercati incentivando la globalizzazione per esportare le produzioni, ha tollerato i movimenti migratori per ottenere manodopera a basso costo. Tutto ció ha portato ad un progressivo impoverimento (economico e di diritti) un’ampia fascia della popolazione on redditi medio-bassi.
Questi prima sono stati progressivamente incanalati da diversi “movimenti” che si muovevano in ambiti democratici. Cito in Italia in ordine sparso: Radicali, IdV, Lega Nord, M5S, Lega, FdI, LEU. Ma adesso, la questione che pongono gli avvenimenti di oggi, é se tali malumori non ritengano piú possibile agire all’interno del sistema democratico é ritengano ormai necessario un movimento rivoluzionario.

Quello che Trump ha detto oggi ai suoi sostenitori é che i loro antagonisti non permettono di imporre la volontá dei movimenti attraverso il sistema democratico, che “barano” impedendogli di raggiungere la legittima posizione di comando. Quindi o le istituzioni disconoscono le elezioni, ammettendo la truffa e dandogli il potere di diritto, oppure .... oppure.... la risposta é arrivata dai suoi sostenitori, oppure rifiutiamo di giocare al vostro gioco “truccato” e buttiamo giú il sistema.

Quello di oggi é un primo abbozzo rivoluzionario, un pesante assalto al cuore del sistema democratico. 
Come dici tu, potrebbe essere che forze armate e/o altre armi si schierino con i rivoluzionari, al che si tratterebbe, come detto, di un colpo di stato.

Ma la sostanza é questa, quella gente é stat convinta (a torto o a ragione, non voglio discutere ció) che il sistema democratico é truccato e per loro non ci sará possibilitá di imporsi in tal modo e quindi sono andati a voler imporre con la forza di dargli la vittoria, oppure.... sará guerra.

Scenario rabbrividente.


----------



## __king george__ (7 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Tutto é possibile, questa cosa ha un nome.
> Colpo di stato.
> 
> A quel punto chi ha le armi prende il potere, abolisce democrazia e diritti civili e stabilisce un regime dittatoriale che detta regole e mette ordine secondo i propri principi.
> ...



tranquillo non credo accadrà nulla di cosi drammatico

peraltro stando a quello che leggo ora sull'ansa stanno valutando di rimuoverlo tramite il 25simo emendamento..anche tra i leader di partito Repubblicano molti non lo vogliono piu

secondo la CNN sono 4 a volere la rimozione di Trump tramite l'emendamento e 2 vorrebbero l'impeachment (spero di averlo scritto bene ahah)

il leader dei repubblicani in senato (McConnell) ha detto chiaramente che "non ci sono stati brogli"

comunque al di la di questo dico la mia (da prendere moolto con le molle in quanto vivo oltreoceano ed è già complicato dare giudizi qui figuriamoci la...infatti invidio la sicurezza di molti qua dentro che sono stra risoluti su cosa è giusto e cosa è sbagliato in USA..mah..come farete):

quando è stato eletto non ero molto contento...non lo considero adatto a comandare una nazione come gli usa che comunque ha ripercussioni globali..e mi aspettavo qualche colpo di testa..invece tutto sommato arrivato a fine legislazione non mi è sembrato cosi male quantomeno per quanto riguarda le cose che possono interessare a noi di altri paesi (ad esempio il terrorismo)..questo gran finale però ha macchiato un bel po...alla fine il colpo di testa è arrivato


----------



## Lambro (7 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## __king george__ (7 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## __king george__ (7 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## admin (7 Gennaio 2021)

*Scritto non so quante volte. Ai solito: non rompete le palle e rispettate le idee altrui. Qui non si tollerano più provocatori, hater e flamer. Adesso basta.

Si torna on topic. *


----------



## admin (7 Gennaio 2021)

*La discussione chiude grazie ai soliti noti. *


----------

